# Game over today - Banned and car sold :(



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

... rewind 4 months and im driving back from my girlfriends house late on a Sunday night along an unlit section motorway when the Xenon's catch the reflective strip of a marked car sat on the hatching's of a slip road. I of course jump on the handbrake to get my speed down without illuminating the whole carriageway but as i pass i can see them join the motorway and catch me up.

They follow me from a distance of about 1" off my bumper for about 2 miles and at the next parking area they blues and twos me. In the back of the police car im asked what speed do i think i was doing and i reply after a couple of seconds thought...about 78? this is met with a laugh and a shake of the head. im then show the civil liberty robbing device, or Unipar UL700. It reads +111...from over 600 meters.. i didn't stand a chance...they have got you before you've seen them...FACT! now im kinda relieved thats all it shows - but then my thoughts turn to just being nice and hopefully it'll just be a bollocking. after about 5 minutes they recive a radio call and im asked to Shhh...im thinking please god be my lucky day...but no, there's no emergency and their attention is focused back on me. They insist that due to the speed they have no option but to summons me before Magistraights. My heart sinks.

that night and for the next 5 or 6 nights i barely slept. Its a truly disgusting feeling.

3 weeks after the stop i received my summons in the post to which i was given the options...

1) plead guilty by post
2) plead guilty at court
3) plead not guilty

In big letters "if you plead guilty you will be entitled to a 3rd reduction of any fine!..."this is not ment to influence your decision". It seriously says this!

So, after much thought i decide to plead guilty at court as a postal plea would only be postponing the inevitable "you must attend" as they are almost certain to issue you with a ban at that speed. Coz its dangerous right? *******

So 8 weeks after this horiffic crime im standing before 3 magistrates reading a little half page of mitigation ive prepared, stumbling a coupe of times and having to refer back to the print out of my speech. I'm told "thank you, please sit down now"

30 seconds of deliberation and im given a 3 month ban and the best part of a whole weeks wages as a fine. Oh if TurboTTs is reading this, i compleatly agree with what you wrote in the flame room regarding the "victim surcharge" i was half tempted to say do i get to claim this back as IM THE ONLY BLOOODY VICTIM HERE!!!!!!

But i thought better of it.

When i was in the back of the police car i just looked at my car and thought...you and me are no more. i know that might sound ridiculas but that's what i thought. Never again could i drive it the way i wanted to drive it and not be scared as *** *...the last 3 months ive been trying to ween myself off it and the forum..its all very depressing.

tonight it was driven away by its new owner and there's a big gap on my drive and in me as well. Never before have i felt this way towards a car. im sure its not healthy :lol:

Anyway... thats it, last ever post.

Take care TT lovers.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

sorry to hear that chap


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry to see you go, Dont be a stranger ..... 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What a crock! i'm sure there must have been some violent crime or disorder going on somewhere that they could have been tackling instead. :?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> What a crock! i'm sure there must have been some violent crime or disorder going on somewhere that they could have been tackling instead. :?


yeah, there probably was and that's why the told the OP to 'shhhhh - they will hear us!"

easier to fleece a motorist than risk getting yer head kicked in trying to break up a fight.

crazy - if the OP was a career crim then no sleep would have been lost. next time, do it in a stolen car with no licence. you'll get a conditional discharge.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear the car has gone mate... must of been a gut wrenching moment


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Bummer, but you pulled on your handbrake to slow down at over 111mph 

Might have worked if you used the real brakes?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a bunch of crap of all the other more important things they could be out doing. Sorry to see you go mate. Take care.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear you lost your license, but without stating the obvious, you broke the law & have been punished for the offence.

You've come off lightly with only a 3 month ban as at that kind of speed (& you slowed when you saw the rozzers) you could easily have got 6-12 or even worse.

I'm hardly the slowest driver in the world & i've been known to exceed so i'm not judging but you DID exceed the speed limit by well over 40MPH & you got caught.

Why are you selling your car? It's only 3 months & unless you're 18 i can't imagine your insurance will increase by more than 50% over it's current premium as a speeding ban is not viewed in the eyes of insurance premiums as severe as say a drink driving ban.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeezus, nightmare story mate... 

But as others have said, it's a three month ban and it's not like drink driving. Would your insurance go up so much as to mean selling the car? A bit late to ask and I'm sure you checked before parting with the QS... :?

Whoever bought it is gonna be scrutinised by every traffic cop though - it's a marked car... :lol: :lol:

Cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry to hear you got caught,  because I'm sure we've all done the same at sometime, but been lucky & but for the grace of god (or someone) go I.
Hoggy.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jeezus, nightmare story mate...


Nightmare story? Melodramatic story.

Have a word with yourself and move on old boy.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

bad going

do you have to redo your test, as my friend did?

more importantly what speed rocket will you get next?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Widget said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Jeezus, nightmare story mate...
> ...


I guess it depends how important your licence and your car are to you. This being a car forum about TTs, and him owning a QS I'm thinking that losing the right to drive it might have been a nightmare to him... :?

Certainly would be to me... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

We're talking about 12 weeks though :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Widget said:


> We're talking about 12 weeks though :?


Yeah true. :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm really with Paul on this one. Like him, I'm absolutely the last person you'd find preaching to you about the speeding.

However, I think the number 1 lesson here is about the attitude test. I have been stopped at over 100. I did not lie to the officers about my speed - doing so can only ultimately suggest to both them and potentially the court subsequencly that not only were you speeding, you were also not paying due car and attention and you were unaware of your speed. I'm in no way suggesting that being up front here would have got you off, but for sure, either lying or giving them reason to believe you were not paying attention at those speeds, whichever way they see it, is never going to put you in their good books.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yep mate that is shit,,real sorry to hear,,i am certainly no one to be all high mighty and pompous about speeding !!!!,, i notice you are not whinging about getting done,,,, tho it is only 3 mnths,,, mate that will fly by in no time !!!! and i guess you will be back then with a new QS !! ( some of the best have come back,,eg,, Lauda, Prost, Schumy !! ) :lol: :lol: ,, all the best.. Ps,, get a mtbike,, my mate gets his licence back next week after a 2 yr ban,, fitter and wealthier than he has ever been !!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't think it was too bad. Certainly not worth selling up and walking away from a forum for.

I got done for 118 so again will not preach about speeding. I "served my time" and got on with my life.

What got me was that this was dealt with in 8 weeks. Mine was hanging over me for 6 months and then I did get the ban, it of course starts from that date. My licence therefore carried the offence for 5.5 years after the incident.

3 months is just the summer where you'll be able to drink beer and either get lifts or taxi's everywhere. It's no big deal ..... unless it's critical you need it for your job. If that's the case then an internet forum and a TT is the least of your worries :-|

Good luck.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> 3 months is just the summer where you'll be able to drink beer and either get lifts or taxi's everywhere. It's no big deal ..... unless it's critical you need it for your job.


That's the crux of it I reckon - the impact it will have on his life.

When I was banned I had to sell up my house and move to where my job was. That cost me hugely when I moved back because the house prices rose faster in my previous neighbourhood. I was off the road for 12 months and I truly felt marooned and at the mercy of friends.

It did teach me a hard lesson though...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit pointless thinking about a reply, he's gone. But I for one am always mindful of the penalties before taking any actions.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with everything you said Mark.

Perhaps you misunderstood what I meant by that quote?

Cheers

rich 

EDIT. But where has your post gone?!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Bit Drastic selling your car after that but if you live in a slow village kind of place then no doubt they will have a 'marker' on your car so hmm maybe a good thing.

Hope the ban goes quick for you and your back in a TT soon.

Good luck chap. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Unfortunate, but it is "only" 12 weeks...I do hope that it doesn't cause you any problems with work

I've been prevented from driving now for nigh on 12 months, but on medical grounds, and I know how hard it is to adapt from driving everywhere to having to plan & co-ordinate everything workwise to fit around friends and public transport

I'll certainly be keeping a close eye on my speeds when I hopefully get my licence back


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What happened to Mark's post?

Mods?

Mark?

Did he have second thoughts? I thought it was an eloquent and considered post that I totally agree with. Unusual for me to agree with Mark 100% I know, but this wasn't a 35 in a 30 limit...

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't think that you could delete a post after someone else had posted ?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I dont get why he had to sell the car :?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats such a sad story qooqiiu - I feel really bad for you. They are complete tossers. I hope you change your mind after the time is up and it will go quick - you can still get a nice little Roadster and get the best of 2 months summer in it. Come back!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

unfortunately motoring offences are one of the few occasions the police will penalise hard working, law abiding citizens who get up early to work, pat their bills and look after the family. That is why i could never be a traffic officer. The traffic units in UK are governed by performance indicators.... you have to get a set amount of tickets per month... so you go on leave and return home with 2 weeks to spare in that month... your going to be strict and less discretional towards motorists..

the speed camera on the other hand has no discretion,,, least they cant ruin your short term life at 600 metres.

your licence will be back in no time, with 0 points....

best of luck :-D :mrgreen:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

GunnerGibson said:


> The traffic units in UK are governed by performance indicators.... you have to get a set amount of tickets per month... so you go on leave and return home with 2 weeks to spare in that month... your going to be strict and less discretional towards motorists..:


What Bollocks.... you need to step away from The Daily Mail. :roll:

Don't get me wrong, I hate Traffic Cops with a vengence, like their mums do... but it doesn't mean you can spout nonsense. :-*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> unfortunately motoring offences are one of the few occasions the police will penalise hard working, law abiding citizens who get up early to work, pat their bills and look after the family.


What has this got to do with it? should a hard working family man with no prior convictions be allowed to get away with any crime, or is it just speeding that the Police should turn a blind eye to? Anyway, it's not the Police's job to pick and choose which crimes they think are important enough to stop someone.

If you get caught speeding, the only person you can blame is yourself. I don't agree with some speed limits and I certainly think the motorway limits are too conservative, but that doesn't mean the Police are in the wrong if they catch me. I make my choices and I live with the consequences. We've all heard enough stories just like this one to know *exactly* what we're risking by going over the limit.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I dont get why he had to sell the car :?


Because he's a quitter. Fell at the first hurdle.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Widget said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get why he had to sell the car :?
> ...


That sounds a bit harsh. Do you know him?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No, not at all. Just taking a different approach to helping him realise that this isn't the end of the world.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, Im with Spandex on this - you know the limit, we all drive with a tolerance" to it however if your doing 110+ mph on a road and you get nicked its your own fought and you need to suck it up and take your punishment


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know how some of you can moan about the police being 'tossers' and such like for stopping someone when they were speeding.

We all know the speed limits and if we get caught it is no-one elses fault but our own.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I've adopted qooqiiu's QS and will take amazing care of it. There were a lot of emotions in the air when I picked it up, if that makes sense, and it's simply a case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'm sure we all get the urge to speed, I know I do.

Traffic police in Essex are really hard on drivers, and I can honestly say quite a few abuse their power. I don't have any sympathy for excessive speeders, and the A12 is a particularly shit road. Essex police do a stand-up job, but I can sympathise with the feeling of being scared after such an event happens, and the lack of desire to continue driving the same car. I think if you let it, it will change you forever, but if you take it on the chin it can only make you stronger.

Being new to this board you can no doubt expect to see some new photo's of my QS once I've found a safe place to park it. If anything qooqiiu can rest easy knowing that the car is going to someone who won't mistreat it. A small comfort if any.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Kanikuman said:


> Traffic police in Essex are really hard on drivers, and I can honestly say quite a few abuse their power.


They can only abuse their power if you're breaking the law.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Widget said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > Traffic police in Essex are really hard on drivers, and I can honestly say quite a few abuse their power.
> ...


you what ????!!!!!!!!! [smiley=book2.gif] :roll: :x


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Being a police officer in Essex myself, I've seen it, not because I break the law. I should of added that salient point really.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kanikuman said:


> I should of added that salient point really.


You should have had english lessons too... :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> you what ????!!!!!!!!! [smiley=book2.gif] :roll: :x


I said:



Widget said:


> They can only abuse their power if you're breaking the law.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Widget said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > you what ????!!!!!!!!! [smiley=book2.gif] :roll: :x
> ...


Not true! The police pulled a car outside my house, and it must have been quite serious as two patrol cars kind of cornered him off. They didn't close the road, but they way they had parked made it difficult for anyone to pass. Some geezer comes down the road, rolls his window down and asks one of the police officers if they would mind shifting it a bit as it had blocked the road. Next thing he was dragged - yes dragged out of his car, thrown on the floor, stood on with his arms yanked behind his back, cuffed and thrown into one of the police cars. My neighbours and I stood shocked and horrified! I doubt its the first time thats happened! (Im certainly not anti-police though, and think that pretty much if you don't want to do the time, don't commit the crime - simples! We all speed though!)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Like most police officers, they were probably bullied at school.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Widget said:


> Like most police officers, they were probably bullied at school.


more than likely


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

qooqiiu has followed up a ban from the TT Forum for general abusiveness and abusing moderators with a ban from driving for vastly exceeding the speed limit.

There is not going to be any sympathy for that kind of individual from me (unless he has other issues going on which he needs help with, in which case I will humbly offer the benefit of the doubt).

Doug


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> qooqiiu has followed up a ban from the TT Forum for general abusiveness and abusing moderators with a ban from driving for vastly exceeding the speed limit.
> 
> There is not going to be any sympathy for that kind of individual from me (unless he has other issues going on which he needs help with, in which case I will humbly offer the benefit of the doubt).
> 
> Doug


I've always found him to be a reasonable bloke to be honest and he sent me a very complimentary PM following the appeal for Anney, so as far as I'm concerned he's not quite the 'abusive' renegade he's often made out to be. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

O.k. So what's going on with him then Rich?

I reckon one can normally get a good handle on people's character by their posts on this forum and he does seem to fit the stereotypical abusive renegade pigeon hole.

Mystified. :?

Doug


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> O.k. So what's going on with him then Rich?


No idea Doug, I've never met him. I have had a few banter posts with him along the lines of the current one I'm having with Scooby, but they've always been good humoured - as indeed is the banter with Scobby... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I was going to post a reasonably charitable and moderately sympathetic message because I've read some of his posts and, although I'm normally a moderate guy, I do like a good flame up now and then and qooqiiu promulgated a tasty barbecue sometimes.  In this day and age, I respect people who are prepared to do that, even if I beg to differ.

Ah well, he's gone now and learning a harsh lesson. My little chastisement is not worth 1p (also known as a Nanette Newmann) of lighting fluid or a B&Q briquette.

I seem to be quite comfortable on the fence these days. What's with all the barbecue metaphors? Is it summer or something?

Doug


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> I was going to post a reasonably charitable and moderately sympathetic message because I've read some of his posts and, although I'm normally a moderate guy, I do like a good flame up now and then and qooqiiu promulgated a tasty barbecue sometimes.  In this day and age, I respect people who are prepared to do that, even if I beg to differ.
> 
> Ah well, he's gone now and learning a harsh lesson. My little chastisement is not worth 1p (also known as a Nanette Newmann) of lighting fluid or a B&Q briquette.
> 
> ...


Flame away mate. I'm quite partial to a good forum argument as long as it doesn't descend in to "you're a C-U-Next Tuesday' punch up. :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Kanikuman said:


> Traffic police are really hard on drivers,


No shit sherlock, They'd be in the wrong department if they were cracking down on burglars or drug dealers.

I hope you wear a suit to work. :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Colinthecop said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > Traffic police are really hard on drivers,
> ...


 :lol:

Brilliant comment! 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Widget said:


> Like most police officers, they were probably bullied at school.


you said ????!!!!!!  :? :?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Colinthecop said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > Traffic police are really hard on drivers,
> ...


 :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------

